# ramshorn snail/ pond snails!!!ahh!



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Its up to you. Ramshorns are not as prolific as pond snails and are easy to get rid of. I destroyed my whole population by crushing up the ones I seen and feeding them to some fish that wouldn't eat anything but live food.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

anastasisariel said:


> Its up to you. Ramshorns are not as prolific as pond snails and are easy to get rid of. I destroyed my whole population by crushing up the ones I seen and feeding them to some fish that wouldn't eat anything but live food.



ahh ok, ill probably just let him be, its not like hes hurting anything(yet).  Anyway, adds some life to the substrate, or driftwood haha.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

anastasisariel said:


> Its up to you. Ramshorns are not as prolific as pond snails and are easy to get rid of. I destroyed my whole population by crushing up the ones I seen and feeding them to some fish that wouldn't eat anything but live food.


Absolutely and totally disagree. They are indeed as prolific as pond snails. I have kept and bred different snails in years past. At one point I had so many ramshorns that they were actually laying eggs on my brigs snails. It took me 6 months of daily manual hunt and destroy to rid myself of them.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

That's really strange because I had actually added two different species in my tank and they were overtaken by the pond snails I had. When I opened up my canister filter it was filled with tiny pond snails but no ramshorns. I had ones that look like that one and the red ones that actually look kind of neat. Thats just my personal experience. You might want to google ramshorn snails and read more on them. 

It might be helpful to note that I had three large newts that loved baby snails.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

anastasisariel said:


> That's really strange because I had actually added two different species in my tank and they were overtaken by the pond snails I had. When I opened up my canister filter it was filled with tiny pond snails but no ramshorns. I had ones that look like that one and the red ones that actually look kind of neat. Thats just my personal experience. You might want to google ramshorn snails and read more on them.
> 
> It might be helpful to note that I had three large newts that loved baby snails.


Ah ha ....... the newt factor. There must be something absolutely irresistibly delicious about ramshorns that assassin snails and others love. Somehow they don't like pond snails and are absolutely the last snail on their menu. 

One of the best sites for snail info is: http://www.applesnail.net/ go to the left sidebar and click on discussions (forums). They're an apple snail group but lots and lots of info on all kinds of snails. roud:

I do find ramshorn snails really really cute but beware that they can overrun a tank. I like the red ones too! :icon_wink


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

I picked one up with some moss.
Before long I was over run. Clown and skunk loaches to the rescue.
Keep the snail, let them populate then get some loaches or a puffer.
Watching the pea puffers go after snails is great fun! they hunt the snail then flip them over and burrow into the shell


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

IMO Snails are a natural addition to the lifecycle of a planted tank. I really enjoy them. They help in the breakdown of foods and waste. They can get out of hand but population control is easy. Just put in a algae wafer and wait for it to get covered then scoop them out. 

Sit back and enjoy them. If you observe them I am certain you will see they are fascinating creatures.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

EdTheEdge said:


> IMO Snails are a natural addition to the lifecycle of a planted tank. I really enjoy them. They help in the breakdown of foods and waste. They can get out of hand but population control is easy. Just put in a algae wafer and wait for it to get covered then scoop them out.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy them. If you observe them I am certain you will see they are fascinating creatures.


yea, they are neat to watch. I bought some feeder shrimp the other day, 6 of them. Three of them died I know of, I know I have two left, they are cool to watch. Too bad I cant have any other shrimp that cost anything, I think my angel might of ate the other. :fish: (that was my intent on buying them) I'm surprised they have lived this long, it will be a week tomorrow.


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

I love all kinds of snails. I've purchased ramshorn snails (ebay) and gotten one as a hitchhiker. However, I've yet to have them reproduce in my tank (at least, such that the babies are big enough to identify). I'm hoping that they will. 

NOTE: I've only had them about 4-8 weeks. If anyone wants to send me some ramshorn snails, I'd love it. 

Are those pictured actually ramshorn snails or just pond snails?? I can't quite tell.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this a baby ramshorn? The font is like 9 point, but its shell does not look like the other one. It is wound up vertically, not horizontally like the other one. They are the same color though.


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think that is a Ramshorn. I have lots of those (pictured) in my tank, along with a few adult Ramshorn - and I believe them to be different kinds of snails. Anyone else care to offer some clarity on this question......


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Found another, he is lighter than what the picture shows. I put them in a cup in the aquarium to hold them for the next hour or so lol.."time out" 

EDIT: better idea











lmao


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

I think they might be pond snails.. ARGHHHHH!!!!! *pirate yell* time to search and destroy after I'm sure thats what they are..

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/photos/mollusks/othersnails/sarahsnail1.jpg


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

x2, they are absolutely pond snails, 100% sure. i'm plagued with them. DESTROY!


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

demosthenes said:


> x2, they are absolutely pond snails, 100% sure. i'm plagued with them. DESTROY!



thats great news..:icon_frow

So far I've found 7 of them. :help:


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

demosthenes said:


> x2, they are absolutely pond snails, 100% sure. i'm plagued with them. DESTROY!


Definitely pond snail. If you squash or remove them every time you see one you should get them all soon. Do not let one survive. See one ........ either squash or remove or you will be very very sorry. 

Assassin snails aren't really crazy about eating them either! They must taste bad.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Lnb said:


> Definitely pond snail. If you squash or remove them every time you see one you should get them all soon. Do not let one survive. See one ........ either squash or remove or you will be very very sorry.
> 
> Assassin snails aren't really crazy about eating them either! They must taste bad.



I've found 8, I have all of them between the cups, anyone want them? :icon_twis


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

agoins said:


> I've found 8, I have all of them between the cups, anyone want them? :icon_twis


If you don't want to squash them. Throw them in the trash, the garden, out the window. Just get rid of them or you will be posting for :help: soon!


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Lnb said:


> If you don't want to squash them. Throw them in the trash, the garden, out the window. Just get rid of them or you will be posting for :help: soon!



I wonder if they are worth store credit? :hihi:




haha just kidding.
I'm going to try to feed them to my angel fish without the shell here in a minute.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Grrr. I've found 3 more tonight, and a surprise...









Look at this bugger, that is a .7MM pencil.. ha








The biggest ones I have found so far, are they big enough to do this...(surprise)








I'm hoping that this is from the ramshorn snail. Could it be from those small pond snails??!?! I found 5 bundles like this. I need to get rid of them asap! I'm leaving Thursday to go home for the holidays. They will take over while I am gone I fear!

EDIT: can I bait them with potato slices? I dont have any lettuce.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

They've got you good! Search out those bundles and get rid of them. Nope not from the ramshorn.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Lnb said:


> They've got you good!



I'm pretty sure that I need :help:. lol.. 


I'm never buying store bought plants again.. :angryfire


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

agoins said:


> I'm pretty sure that I need :help:. lol..
> 
> 
> I'm never buying store bought plants again.. :angryfire





Lnb said:


> Nope not from the ramshorn.


Dont tell me this... How can I tell the difference between them?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

No potatoes! They're full of starch and really pollute your water. Just wait till tomorrow and get some lettuce or some kind of green leafy food. 

You can use slices of zucchini. Cut about 1/2" thick and weigh it down with something. I use "stainless steel" screws. Just push it in.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

Lnb said:


> No potatoes! They're full of starch and really pollute your water. Just wait till tomorrow and get some lettuce or some kind of green leafy food.
> 
> You can use slices of zucchini. Cut about 1/2" thick and weigh it down with something. I use "stainless steel" screws. Just push it in.



Alright, off to the store in the morning.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooh. I wantz the snails. Can you ship to me?

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

You can have the pond snails if you want em. I dont know how well they would ship though?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

They ship well. You can't kill the stupid things


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't imagine why anyone would ever want to buy pond snails. Much less go through the trouble of shipping them! 
You can get a bag full of them at the local petstore for free, such as PetSmart. They usually are infested with them.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Side note... Anyone wanna sell me some ramshorn snails. I wanna see if I can cultivate them in a vase or a jar or something.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

F22 said:


> Side note... Anyone wanna sell me some ramshorn snails. I wanna see if I can cultivate them in a vase or a jar or something.


I can send you some once mine get established. 

I think I finally eradicated the pond snails for the time being. (until eggs hatch). I put zucchini in the water for two days, I didnt see any anywhere in the tank. So well see, I'm gone for a week at a time right now, well see.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I had pond snails once. The eggs hitched a ride on some new plants. I used a turkey baster to pluck the babies out of my 46g bowfront before they had a chance to reproduce. I probably pulled out about 30. I was diligent for the first week, checking the tank a few times a day since they were hard to spot. It was 2 or 3 weeks before I didn't find any more.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

agoins said:


> I can send you some once mine get established.
> 
> I think I finally eradicated the pond snails for the time being. (until eggs hatch). I put zucchini in the water for two days, I didnt see any anywhere in the tank. So well see, I'm gone for a week at a time right now, well see.


 
awesome, much appreciated.


----------

